# Big Boobs Fantasy



## Bea22 (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone 

My husband has always been a huge boob lover. When we started dating is was a 34C and a little more chubby (68kg) and I'm 1.64m tall. He once told me after sex when I was laying down that my body is perfect and he loves every inch of it. 

Fast forward 8 years later, I lost weight and look fantastic (53kg). Had a baby in 2017 and is back to my ideal weight. Everyone else says I look good, i feel good, I get compliments etc. My husband has always been very jealous as well. Obviously my boobs aren't as big as it was, but they still look good naked. It's now 32B- which is considered medium. 

I recently discovered he'd been secretly watching porn and kept it from me and lied about it since the beginning. It broke me. Lost even more weight because of the stress and I went down to 50kg and I knew it was too skinny but couldn't eat. He told me at that time that he wish my boobs were bigger. He said "you are almost perfect, all you need is a DD cup". At that moment I was so shocked. And then I started crying and he said it's just a joke. After that I remembered he made "jokes" like this a couple times before. 

Now I feel sooooo insecure and I don't even want to be naked around him any more. My desire for him sexually isn't what it was. I feel unwanted and disgusted that he feels he can comment on my body. He's not perfect looks wise. He has a bit of a tummy and I like toned guys with a 6 pack but I'll never even say that to him because I know it'll hurt him. I understand you can't be 100% happy with anyone and there will always be stuff you wish you could change. 

Am I overreacting? I can't get that comment out of my head and I can't stop thinking about the porn he watched with the big boobed women.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Why are you posting this again?


----------



## Bea22 (9 mo ago)

In Absentia said:


> Why are you posting this again?


Because it doesn't get better. I thought it'll get better but It still bothers me. If Im not allowed, I'll delete the post.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Bea22 said:


> Because it doesn't get better. I thought it'll get better but It still bothers me. If Im not allowed, I'll delete the post.


You are allowed... I was just wondering why you were posting the same problem again... I know now...


----------



## Bea22 (9 mo ago)

In Absentia said:


> You are allowed... I was just wondering why you were posting the same problem again... I know now...


Thanks so much 😊✌ haha just wanting advhce how to "get over it". Don't know how


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

He's an ass and I wouldn't want him touching me, either.

Personally, if my husband EVER even hinted he thought my boobs should be bigger would go right for the jugular "My boobs are smaller than you'd like, your penis is smaller than I'd like. I suppose we should both just get over it."

And, since porn is an issue, maybe go for extra credit and whip out a big dildo and flash him a screen of huge dude porn.

See how he likes it.


----------



## GaLaxya (Sep 26, 2021)

Bea22 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My husband has always been a huge boob lover. When we started dating is was a 34C and a little more chubby (68kg) and I'm 1.64m tall. He once told me after sex when I was laying down that my body is perfect and he loves every inch of it.
> 
> ...


Your husband doesn't want a wife, he wants a boob rack. 
He wants boobs. The rest of the woman is irrelevant to him. 
Of you are thib with vbig boobs, it is easier to focus on the boobs and not the rest of you.

Guys like him have issues. They are scared of women, that is why they wish women with overproportionally thin bodies and unproportionally large boobs and bottoms.

They want sex toys not a human being. 
Why do you want to be with a man that tells you, you aren't perfect to him. This is what he is telling you. 'Almost'.
Maybe spent slme time telling him his inperfections. Hide some magazins with sexy men jnder your pillow or somewhere he can easily find them in.

When you are in bed look at him. Pull out obe of the magazins with sexy guys and then look at him and the news paper and tell him, that you wish he would look more like those guys in the magazin.
Ask him, why he hasn't a six pack, why he hasn't more hair on his had, why is voice isn't deeper, his shoulders not broader or why he isn't Chris Hemsworth or who ever you find attracktive 
Then get up, pack your things and go.

Honestly, you are a woman. There are hundreds of men outside craving to have sex with you, but there aren't as many women outthere craving to have sex with your husband.not even a friction.

He needs you more then you need him.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

It must be tempting to go”tit for tat” and tell him about your preferences since he’s willing to complain about your chest.

It’s stupid and callous for him to suggest going trom a B to DD. That’s not possible without surgery.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Bea22 said:


> Thanks so much 😊✌ haha just wanting advhce how to "get over it". Don't know how


You “get over it” (if there is such a thing) by realizing that he is an a$$ and accepting yourself as perfect the way you are. You don’t need his validation to accept and be happy with your own body. His comments about your boob size are stupid and thoughtless. The words of a moron doesn’t make it true.

Some would say get rid of the negative influence (Him).

I would say MC.
And maybe IC for you to help build your self-confidence around this body-shaming topic.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I think you should consider telling him you'd prefer less of a gut. You don't have to do it in a nasty way....you can do it calmly.

The point is that a little empathy can go a long way and there's value in reminding him that few people are perfect physically and that includes him.


----------



## husbandtryinghisbest (8 mo ago)

Honestly don't know if this is helpful. I apologise if it isn't.

I am also really into women with big boobs. My wife is tall, slim, but has always has larger than average boobs for her frame. Her weight has fluctuated over the years, and her breast size also went up after kids. But she has always liked the attention that her boobs get from guys including me.

She had vaguely talked about getting an uplift after we were finished having kids, but I made it a point never to try and express an opinion on any breast surgery she might want.

However... she has also caught me watching porn on multiple occasions, and while I've watched different types, she always caught me when I was watching big boobs porn. I don't know what happened first, her catching me, or her first talking about an uplift, but I think the uplift talk came first.

Fast forward a few years, and we are now done with kids, and my wife talked again about the uplift, but her thoughts went very quickly from, just an uplift to get them back to "pre-kids", to getting an uplift and maybe some implants, to full on wanting a big boob, boob job.

She has now had the operation and has gone from a DDD cup to a FF cup. They are very big, and hard to miss on her slim body. She often mentions how guys stare at her. Part of me felt guilty because even though I never hinted at her getting big boobs, I worry that she got them because of the porn she saw me looking at. 

That said she seems really into them now and likes dressing to show them off.

Actually, now that she has been getting used to them, she has occasionally mentioned that they aren't as big as thought. Part of me thinks she might even eventually want to go bigger.

My wife isn't like most people, so I doubt this is helpful, but your situation rung a few bells, so I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Have you asked him to stop the porn? If so has he? 
In your place I would have no interest at all in having sex with a man who makes such horrible comments and who makes his obsession worse with porn. 
At the very least I would give him the choice between me or the porn.


----------



## Bea22 (9 mo ago)

husbandtryinghisbest said:


> Honestly don't know if this is helpful. I apologise if it isn't.
> 
> I am also really into women with big boobs. My wife is tall, slim, but has always has larger than average boobs for her frame. Her weight has fluctuated over the years, and her breast size also went up after kids. But she has always liked the attention that her boobs get from guys including me.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for this. As from a woman's point of view, I was never bothered by my boob size. I've never had that big boobs but it wasn't small. Still isn't. Just mediumish. And it makes me sad because now I have. And I think it's ridiculous. Part of me resent him because he can't accept me as I am. 

I've also hinted at getting a boob job done, but honestly, my husband didn't press on it and I don't think id want that. I am happy with my size. Never wanted big boobs. Always preferred small ones even on other woman. I know if I should do this operation, I'm going to regret it. And he will think it's OK that I change myself for him. I just don't think it's something I'll do. 

But it is inevitable that mens porn use has an effect on women in general. It's sad actually. And totally based on fantasy. A normal woman can't compete with porn stars.... And frankly I don't want to. It's just hard knowing your life partner/ your soulmate isn't happy with your body. Knowing there's so many big boobed women all over the world. Many say you don't love someone because of looks but men are visual.... And it matter in a way. Can't ignore it and can't unhear what he said. It'll always be imprinted in my mind.


----------



## Bea22 (9 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Have you asked him to stop the porn? If so has he?
> In your place I would have no interest at all in having sex with a man who makes such horrible comments and who makes his obsession worse with porn.
> At the very least I would give him the choice between me or the porn.


When I found out and confronted him he swear he's going to stop after he saw what it did to me and when I stopped eating. I haven't found anything on his devices since then. It's been 9 months. But just after I found out he made this comment...? So truth is, I'll probably never know if he really stopped.... Will anyone ever truly know? If someone wants to do something they will.... Even if it includes being sneaky and deleting history on the internet


----------



## Bea22 (9 mo ago)

lifeistooshort said:


> I think you should consider telling him you'd prefer less of a gut. You don't have to do it in a nasty way....you can do it calmly.
> 
> The point is that a little empathy can go a long way and there's value in reminding him that few people are perfect physically and that includes him.


I've promised myself if he ever critize my body again I will show him a pic of Chris Hempsworth and tell him he's almost perfect he should just be built like this man 😂😂 sorry not sorry


----------



## Bea22 (9 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> You “get over it” (if there is such a thing) by realizing that he is an a$$ and accepting yourself as perfect the way you are. You don’t need his validation to accept and be happy with your own body. His comments about your boob size are stupid and thoughtless. The words of a moron doesn’t make it true.
> 
> Some would say get rid of the negative influence (Him).
> 
> ...


We are in marriage counseling. Can see he try but like I said I'll never forget this words.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bea22 said:


> It's just hard knowing your life partner/ your soulmate isn't happy with your body. Knowing there's so many big boobed women all over the world. Many say you don't love someone because of looks but men are visual.... And it matter in a way. *Can't ignore it and can't unhear what he said. It'll always be imprinted in my mind.*


This is the sad thing. His thoughtless words have forever damaged your marriage. He shot himself in the foot.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Bea22 said:


> So truth is, I'll probably never know if he really stopped.... Will anyone ever truly know? If someone wants to do something they will.... Even if it includes being sneaky and deleting history on the internet


If you want to have more certainty on many routers by default they’ll have a history of anything visited. Search “router web history”, most people won’t know to scrub that. With that said, if you catch him and he is lying about it and you’re not going to act on that, there’s no point.


----------



## Bea22 (9 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> If you want to have more certainty on many routers by default they’ll have a history of anything visited. Search “router web history”, most people won’t know to scrub that. With that said, if you catch him and he is lying about it and you’re not going to act on that, there’s no point.


Do I search router web history on the web and then go on a link or do I have to log into the router itself? No if I find out he's watching I'm leaving. I doubt about that


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

If you were in this situation, feeling badly about yourself etc … but he was just your bf, would you stay with him?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Bea22 said:


> Do I search router web history on the web and then go on a link or do I have to log into the router itself? No if I find out he's watching I'm leaving. I doubt about that


You need to access your router’s admin page from the web. If you go to the make and model you can find instructions for how to do this assuming you have physical access to the device. Most people do not change the default login.

This is a simple generic article that discusses how to do this.





__





How to Check Browsing History on a WiFi Router: 5 Steps


This wikiHow will teach you how to check the browsing history on a WiFi router using a web browser. Some newer routers, like those rented from Spectrum, may not allow you to view the router's admin dashboard. Get your IP address. It's...




www.wikihow.com


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Bea22 said:


> Hey thanks for this. As from a woman's point of view, I was never bothered by my boob size. I've never had that big boobs but it wasn't small. Still isn't. Just mediumish. And it makes me sad because now I have. And I think it's ridiculous. Part of me resent him because he can't accept me as I am.
> 
> I've also hinted at getting a boob job done, but honestly, my husband didn't press on it and I don't think id want that. I am happy with my size. Never wanted big boobs. Always preferred small ones even on other woman. I know if I should do this operation, I'm going to regret it. And he will think it's OK that I change myself for him. I just don't think it's something I'll do.
> 
> But it is inevitable that mens porn use has an effect on women in general. It's sad actually. And totally based on fantasy. A normal woman can't compete with porn stars.... And frankly I don't want to. It's just hard knowing your life partner/ your soulmate isn't happy with your body. Knowing there's so many big boobed women all over the world. Many say you don't love someone because of looks but men are visual.... And it matter in a way. Can't ignore it and can't unhear what he said. It'll always be imprinted in my mind.


I think it's sad that so many women feel the need to have unnecessary operations just to get bigger boobs. 
Please don't go down that route.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I think it's sad that so many women feel the need to have unnecessary operations just to get bigger boobs.
> Please don't go down that route.


I believe many women get implants and other surgery for their own vanity, attention seeking. There was a thread on here by man whose wife got her boobs blown up and liked to show off at the beach sans her husband. He was fine with that, so be it.

Personally if my wife had ever mentioned wanting augmentation, I would have asked her who she was wanting to impress, whose attention was she seeking, because it wouldnt have been for me.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Bea22 said:


> We are in marriage counseling. Can see he try but like I said I'll never forget this words.


"I'll never forget his words".

Words are EXTREMELY powerful. Whether said in jest, frustration, or in anger, yes you can forgive them for saying what they said, but sometimes it's hard to let go of and forget. Leaves you always wondering if what they said was what they truly felt. 

Just like the thread by solo in coping with infidelity. She made a threat of taking away their child after finding out he was cheating. He still had the OW # in his phone and she was wanting to know possibilities on why he would have it? It was suggested (as one possibility) by a few (myself included) that even though she said what she said in anger that her cheating husband kept the OW # in his phone just in case things didn't work out with her. As it was also pointed out nobody but her husband knows the real reason why he kept the # but she came to TAM searching for possibilities. 

So now Bea comes here with a different scenario, but she's shown how powerful words can be and sometimes as the one being on the receiving end of these words you'll never get over hearing them no matter how much the person says they're sorry.

Bea, totally understand where you're coming from on this.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Bea22 said:


> Hey thanks for this. As from a woman's point of view, I was never bothered by my boob size. I've never had that big boobs but it wasn't small. Still isn't. Just mediumish. And it makes me sad because now I have. And I think it's ridiculous. Part of me resent him because he can't accept me as I am.
> 
> I've also hinted at getting a boob job done, but honestly, my husband didn't press on it and I don't think id want that. I am happy with my size. Never wanted big boobs. Always preferred small ones even on other woman. I know if I should do this operation, I'm going to regret it. And he will think it's OK that I change myself for him. I just don't think it's something I'll do.
> 
> But it is inevitable that mens porn use has an effect on women in general. It's sad actually. And totally based on fantasy. A normal woman can't compete with porn stars.... And frankly I don't want to. It's just hard knowing your life partner/ your soulmate isn't happy with your body. Knowing there's so many big boobed women all over the world. Many say you don't love someone because of looks but men are visual.... And it matter in a way. Can't ignore it and can't unhear what he said. It'll always be imprinted in my mind.


Don't get the boob job, it's so gross. Most men don't like fake boobs, most kids do though.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm probably gonna go against the grain here but maybe your husband just has an inappropriate sense of humor? I could see myself saying something like this as a joke. I play around with my GF sometimes and we call each other fat but we don't mean anything by it. If that's the case though, he should take his audience into account and realize that sort of humor just upsets you.


----------



## Bea22 (9 mo ago)

Enigma32 said:


> I'm probably gonna go against the grain here but maybe your husband just has an inappropriate sense of humor? I could see myself saying something like this as a joke. I play around with my GF sometimes and we call each other fat but we don't mean anything by it. If that's the case though, he should take his audience into account and realize that sort of humor just upsets you.


Wel my mom died of anorexia and I myself has had an ED and he knows my weight is my insecurity... So I could see anyone else maybe make fun of me of poking at me about this. I think a joke is funny once, but repeatedly making such jokes knowing it's my insecurity is not right for me. But he did felt bad. Every time he did.... But I know if I make the same joke he won't like it at all and sulk for a long time. 
But I hear what youre saying


----------



## GaLaxya (Sep 26, 2021)

Bea22 said:


> Wel my mom died of anorexia and I myself has had an ED and he knows my weight is my insecurity... So I could see anyone else maybe make fun of me of poking at me about this. I think a joke is funny once, but repeatedly making such jokes knowing it's my insecurity is not right for me. But he did felt bad. Every time he did.... But I know if I make the same joke he won't like it at all and sulk for a long time.
> But I hear what youre saying


If you had eating dissorder that type of men is a symptom of your condition. Selfharm. You are with thos insecure little something, because you are unable to love yourself. 
It is the typical borderliner-narcissist dynamic.

Nothing that anyone here tels you, will change you or him. You will always be with men that treat you bad, unless you overcome your borderline personality. 

It is not about your boob size. I bet there are many more ways he insulsts you and tries to humiliate and to minimize you. And you are too weak to get up and leave this guy, which a healthy woman would have done. 

I hope you'll overcole this state of mind and leave.
You both don't have a healthy relationship and it goes deeper then just what he said about the way you look.

You won't believe me, but it doesn't matter.
I assune you are in therapy or gave ever been. If you are not currently, then go back. 
Your waitloss isn't just because of a bit stress. You are going back to your Anorexia. It might be you are jumping from one extrem to the other.
Overeating and then starving yourself.

Your Problems are not your boobs. It is the personality dissorder you are suffering from.
If you have ED you have a personality dissorder and you know it. Your case is a psychological case and not a simple marriage advice case. 

Good luck.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bea22 said:


> I don't even want to be naked around him any more. My desire for him sexually isn't what it was.


So your husband by running his mouth has fouled up the marriage. I know once words are spoken they can never be recalled, so Is there anything that he could do or say that would begin healing the relationship? If not, then your resentment will just continue to build, and your declining desire for him will be picked up on. Round and round until the marriage disintegrates. 



Bea22 said:


> Am I overreacting? I can't get that comment out of my head and I can't stop thinking about the porn he watched with the big boobed women.


IMO you are NOT overreacting. People who love one another build one another up and would never hurt one another in any way. With words or deeds. Have always found my wife gorgeous and she is well aware of it by words and deeds. The words we speak to one another are affirming. 

The question is where to from here for you and your husband. Is there a way back from the brink? Does he fully appreciate the gravity of the situation? That porn is not an option for him from now on? That you have now a zero tolerance for him consuming it?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Enigma32 said:


> I'm probably gonna go against the grain here but maybe your husband just has an inappropriate sense of humor? I could see myself saying something like this as a joke. I play around with my GF sometimes and we call each other fat but we don't mean anything by it. If that's the case though, he should take his audience into account and realize that sort of humor just upsets you.


You'd be ok with your gf saying she wished your penis was bigger while she gobbled up huge penis porn?

Genuine question.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

lifeistooshort said:


> You'd be ok with your gf saying she wished your penis was bigger while she gobbled up huge penis porn?
> 
> Genuine question.


I don’t have the exact body type my wife likes and I won’t because a large part of it is genetic. If she was rubbing one out to The Rock but she still had gas in the tank for frequent sex it wouldn’t bother me much. In fact I’d probably like it if she could channel some of that back onto me.

Sexual interest from the partner would be the criteria.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

MJJEAN said:


> your penis is smaller than I'd like


Is this just a dig at him or is it true?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> I don’t have the exact body type my wife likes and I won’t because a large part of it is genetic. If she was rubbing one out to The Rock but she still had gas in the tank for frequent sex it wouldn’t bother me much. In fact I’d probably like it if she could channel some of that back onto me.
> 
> Sexual interest from the partner would be the criteria.


That's interesting to me.

Do you think this is a guy thing....to not care if she preferred something else as long as she's having sex with you?

Does she prefer this other type or is it one of more then one that she likes? Does she like yours too?

I don't know that I have one specific body type I like. My ex and current bf are both tall (bf is 6'3) but that wasn't a criteria for me. I do like his height but I'd be fine with a shorter guy too if I liked him. I prefer some level of fitness but there is a range that's fine with me. So I would be equally happy with different body types in a certain range.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

lifeistooshort said:


> That's interesting to me.
> 
> Do you think this is a guy thing....to not care if she preferred something else as long as she's having sex with you?
> 
> ...


@ccpowerslave didn't say it was ok if his W preferred someone else. Way far off.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

lifeistooshort said:


> Do you think this is a guy thing....to not care if she preferred something else as long as she's having sex with you?


Probably, or it could just be a personality trait. I can easily picture a man being bent out of shape by it.



lifeistooshort said:


> Does she prefer this other type or is it one of more then one that she likes? Does she like yours too?


She likes bodybuilder type frames with a massive upper body and arms.

I am a large guy, I am 6’4.5” and I’m not small but I’m also not big.

She has never watched boxing with me and gone, “damn look at that guy he’s hot”. The concessions I make are I train heavy arms and also bench press, but I am never going to look like The Rock.

So whether she likes my body or not I don’t know because she never says. She will grab and hang onto my back or arms and she likes feeling muscle so it is in there and she will grab it.

Now with that said I have the same slack with her.

Maybe bringing it back to the OP when I met my wife I think she was a 36C which IMO is chef kiss perfect. She is now a 38D and 2 sizes bigger. I don’t care. Would I be happier if she returned to her earlier figure? I don’t even know because I am happy with how she is now.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> @ccpowerslave didn't say it was ok if his W preferred someone else. Way far off.


He implied it with the comment that he didn't have the body type his wife likes because he's not genetically predisposed to it.

I was trying to understand that better and he responded. I think it's a good discussion and relevant to the OP because people have preferences but that doesn't mean they aren't happy with what they have.

Though it does seem like OP's husband has been either a jerk or thoughless about it. There are some things you think but keep to yourself.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

It's one thing if he said it one time. We all say things that we don't really mean and apologize for. However it sounds like Bea is saying he's made these same comments numerous times and thus it leaves her feeling like this is how he really feels (what's in his heart). No matter how much he tries to say he's sorry and that he was just kidding she's going to think he really meant it. 

Again words are powerful!!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> Probably, or it could just be a personality trait. I can easily picture a man being bent out of shape by it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense, though i bet you're smart enough to keep that kind of thing to yourself. For me, how I feel about a guy's body is intertwined with how I feel about him in general.

I do really like his height and big shoulders/arms, but If said shoulders and arms were a little smaller that would be fine. Because I love him and he's in the range of what i like I appreciate where he is right now.

I'm not great about verbalizing things either, though I have on occasion mentioned that I thought his body was great. And I have a lot of great sex with him so that should give him a clue.

It seems to me that you are the same wirh your wife, and I've seen the same from many men on this site. Thet might im theory have traits they like (big breasts, long legs, etc) but they're bonded to their wife and are thus happy with her in a range, a little bigger or smaller.

OP doesn't seem to have this with her husband. He's not bonded enough that he's happy with a range....the woman had his child and all he can think about are larger breasts. And of course he has to tell her that and disguise it as "jokes" which makes him kind of a douchebag. And it clearly hasn't occurred to him that he might not be ideal either, but he's probably watching porn with huge boobs and not so toned men.

This is going to be difficult to work with, especially with the porn, which is likely contributing to this detachment.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

lifeistooshort said:


> OP doesn't seem to have this with her husband. He's not bonded enough that he's happy with a range....the woman had his child and all he can think about are larger breasts.


I agree.

The time to be picky about that kind of stuff is when you’re first getting together. At least for me I wanted someone who I was physically attracted to who was ticking the boxes. I had opportunities with women who were not ticking the boxes and I completely passed them by.

As such, when you’re starting with someone in the wheelhouse of what you like if they change a bit it doesn’t matter because they’re in the same range of what you like.

Case in point my friend was a high level professional fighter and walking around he had a six pack. He has a one pack now. He told me his wife said, “I miss when you had a six pack.” Now keep in mind this guy is still strong AF he can win a pull up competition against guys who are fighting now without even training for it. He doesn’t care his wife said that because he knows he is legit.

So that is kind of how I feel. I am not threatened by my wife going “damn look at that piece of totty” or even getting off on it if she directs enough at me because I think what I offer is still not bad.

Not sure if that makes sense.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> I agree.
> 
> The time to be picky about that kind of stuff is when you’re first getting together. At least for me I wanted someone who I was physically attracted to who was ticking the boxes. I had opportunities with women who were not ticking the boxes and I completely passed them by.
> 
> ...


To me that makes sense.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

IMO, a couple hung up on physical appearance are going to have problems. My wife loved me when I went from normal to obese and back again from age 20 to 45. She never said a word. My wife going through four pregnancies has had a lot of changes obviously. I loved her no matter, because she is a beautiful person inside. What happens to OP if she ever needs surgery to deal with BC? Her husband has already poisoned that well with his juvenile hangup about one part of his wife’s anatomy.

Just this old man’s 2 cents


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

My wife likes watching the show Reacher. She freely admits that she thinks he’s hot. I’m honestly not jealous at all. If I lost some weight, shaved, and got contacts I’d look a lot like him. I’m taller than the actor who plays him. We have a good sex life so why would I worry?

I’m not sure it goes both ways. She’ll ask me from time to time if I think an actress or celebrity is hot and I’ll give an honest answer. I think the question has to come from her though. A few years back we were at the Arnold Classic Expo and if you’ve ever been to one of those shows there are lots of well built women running around. She was lifting at the time and working on her butt. I saw a woman with a particularly good backside and asked her if that’s the look she was going for. She gave me the stink eye and said “never do that again”. I apologized and haven’t.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

CallingDrLove said:


> My wife likes watching the show Reacher. She freely admits that she thinks he’s hot. I’m honestly not jealous at all. If I lost some weight, shaved, and got contacts I’d look a lot like him. I’m taller than the actor who plays him. We have a good sex life so why would I worry?
> 
> I’m not sure it goes both ways. She’ll ask me from time to time if I think an actress or celebrity is hot and I’ll give an honest answer. I think the question has to come from her though. A few years back we were at the Arnold Classic Expo and if you’ve ever been to one of those shows there are lots of well built women running around. She was lifting at the time and working on her butt. I saw a woman with a particularly good backside and asked her if that’s the look she was going for. She gave me the stink eye and said “never do that again”. I apologized and haven’t.


Reacher is a good example. The most recent one. We have both read all the books, and W says the same. Doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Count my wife in the Reacher actor fan boy club.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

ccpowerslave said:


> Count my wife in the Reacher actor fan boy club.


I had to google it... on my list!


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Hell, I don’t have a gay bone in my body and I think Reacher is hot. 😂


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

In Absentia said:


> I had to google it... on my list!


The show was also quite entertaining.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> I had to google it... on my list!


A great show. If you haven't read any of the books, they're a good read.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

husbandtryinghisbest said:


> Honestly don't know if this is helpful. I apologise if it isn't.
> 
> I am also really into women with big boobs. My wife is tall, slim, but has always has larger than average boobs for her frame. Her weight has fluctuated over the years, and her breast size also went up after kids. But she has always liked the attention that her boobs get from guys including me.
> 
> ...


My wife got implants as well. I knew she wanted them while dating. She said she knew I had no problems with her chest, but she was self conscious about them. The implants did wonders for her self confidence. She wears clothes that are a little more sexy. She also wears a bikini top on the beach and sex got better. She went from a small C to DDD and is completely happy with them. She also doesn't have the fake boob look. Many people think all implants look and feel fake, but that isn't true. It all depends on what size and profile of implant used as well as saline or silicone.

But I believe that most women overthink their chest. Most guys don't care about the flaws that women see with their chest. It's about like men losing their hair. Yes, many of us are self conscious. But a vast majority of women don't care 

As far as your wife wanting to go bigger, I would advise her against it. Mine became afraid when she heard about implant illness. She talked to a physician (not surgeon) who said that in rare occurrences the body will have an allergic response to the material of the implant. But you would know within 24 hours, not years later. She also said in her experience, most of these implant illness cases are where implants that are far to large were installed. It pinches nerves, cuts blood flow, and stretches muscles which causes a very broad list of symptoms. Also most of the patients she sees are completely convinced they have implant illness because of what they have read online. But most discover their implants are oversized, they have thyroid issues, or naturally declining hormones due to age.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I expected the known boob men of this forum to be in this thread, I am not disappointed 😌


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

My wife’s best friend from college is a fat girl but according to my wife has really good boobs. A few weeks ago I completed the Wordle of the day and my wife hadn’t yet. I told her “BFF would get this one” because the word was actually her friends new (recently remarried) last name. I look over and she had entered “boobs” as her next guess.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Bea22 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> .....My husband has always been a huge boob lover.
> 
> ...


You get to decide what you want to feel. Your husband obviously has hurt you emotionally.

However, as to overreacting, I would say it depends. If you want to end your marriage no you are not. If you want to continue to be married to the father of your children, then I would say yes you are.

I think you are overreacting because you are making changes in the way you treat him that will ultimately destroy the marriage. You are hurt and have every right to be hurt, but you can choose how you respond to that hurt. You are allowing it to reduce the sex and intimacy you have with your husband. You are also making childish comparisons, about his having a belly and not having 6 pack abs. You really need to discuss this as adults tell him that he has hurt you, which he KNOWS, as you have said he no long feels like he can't comment on your body. You need to work it out with him (if you want to continue your marriage) so that you can forgive him and the two of you can move on with your life and include as much sex and intimacy as you both need.

Choose whether or not this is worth divorcing him over, and if not, work on mending the bridges the two have you have built.

Good luck.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

lifeistooshort said:


> You'd be ok with your gf saying she wished your penis was bigger while she gobbled up huge penis porn?
> 
> Genuine question.


I wouldn't be checking out what kind of porn she watches. I'd leave her to it. She and I do have a running joke about my penis though and I make more small penis jokes than anyone. It's funny to me.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

lifeistooshort said:


> You'd be ok with your gf saying she wished your penis was bigger while she gobbled up huge penis porn?
> 
> Genuine question.


You said gobbled up huge penis. 🤣🤣

I don't know why but when I reread that post I almost laughed out loud at that part.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You said gobbled up huge penis. 🤣🤣
> 
> I don't know why but when I reread that post I almost laughed out loud at that part.


I didn't even plan that out!

Maybe my subconscious is telling me something? I do like a good penis 😊


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oooo this booby thread on the verge of evolving to a new penis thread now....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@Bea22,

Have you told your husband how much him commenting on your body has hurt you? If you have, what does he say?

I was married to a guy who commented on the imperfections of my body often. At first, I just blew it off. But after several years of this it got to me. Not long before I filed for divorce, one day he started at me about what I needed to fix. I turned to him and told him something like, "You know, I never told you because I didn't want to hurt your feelings, but you have the flattest ass I've ever seen. Really, you should get an ass lift." His reaction was telling and amusing. He was furious. How on earth could I criticize him like that? He was so hurt. I pointed out to him that he'd been doing stuff like that to me for years, turnabout is fair play. He never got over me insulting his ass.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> I agree.
> 
> The time to be picky about that kind of stuff is when you’re first getting together. At least for me I wanted someone who I was physically attracted to who was ticking the boxes. I had opportunities with women who were not ticking the boxes and I completely passed them by.
> 
> ...


I am somewhat like your friend in that if I'm fit and feeling good a small comment wouldn't bother me because I know I'm holding up pretty darn well.

But it might make ne think less of the guy that said it depending in the context and our dynamic. I might have good enough self esteem that I'm not affected but still think he's a douchebag for saying it, which in turn would make him less desirable 

I do think OP needs to work on her own self esteem so that douchebag comments don't drive her to avoid eating. That would help a lot. Never let another determine your self esteem, or at least try to minimize the effect.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Young at Heart said:


> You get to decide what you want to feel. Your husband obviously has hurt you emotionally.
> 
> However, as to overreacting, I would say it depends. If you want to end your marriage no you are not. If you want to continue to be married to the father of your children, then I would say yes you are.
> 
> ...


I get what you are saying here. But it really comes down to how much each spouse can take and dish out with each other but understand that it's just joking. 

My wife and I can absolutely be brutal with each other, but we laugh and know that we are not serious about what we are saying. One example is after an evening of cooking out with friends and having a lot of drinks, she wants sex. I shamefully couldn't get the flag pole working with all the food and alcohol 😂. She starts laughing and said I guess the sex ship captained by broke **** Popeye has sailed 🤣🤣🤣. I looked at her and said well sailing through the huge waves of that jello rear got me seasick and I wasn't able to get to port 😂😂.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

lifeistooshort said:


> But it might make ne think less of the guy that said it depending in the context and our dynamic.


Yes it depends. This guy is a big time crap talker and he can dish it and take it.

My wife I would never criticize how she looks it is just not happening unless it is something stupid she’s doing on purpose like picking out an ugly outfit to get a reaction. That’s just clothes.

In the RARE occasion she feels suspect about her body I just compliment her because as you suspect I am not stupid (usually).


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

You should have told him, your almost perfect, just need an 8" penis and I would finally be satisfied. He is being a d1ck.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> You should have told him, your almost perfect, just need an 8" penis and I would finally be satisfied. He is being a d1ck.


Just apparently not a big enough one.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I get what you are saying here. But it really comes down to how much each spouse can take and dish out with each other but understand that it's just joking.
> 
> My wife and I can absolutely be brutal with each other, but we laugh and know that we are not serious about what we are saying. One example is after an evening of cooking out with friends and having a lot of drinks, she wants sex. I shamefully couldn't get the flag pole working with all the food and alcohol 😂. She starts laughing and said I guess the sex ship captained by broke **** Popeye has sailed 🤣🤣🤣. I looked at her and said well sailing through the huge waves of that jello rear got me seasick and I wasn't able to get to port 😂😂.


You like to live life dangerously.


----------

